# Is this steak Medium-Well to you?



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.

That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.

Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy shit. I think I just saw it twitch.


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2010)

Not even close to medium well.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 6, 2010)

Steak in styrofoam will do that.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like all they did was break his horns off and run him into the room!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks perfect. Which is not the same as medium-well.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like it's barely on the Medium side of Medium-Rare.
Medium Well should have all the juice on the outside.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> It looks perfect. Which is not the same as medium-well.



Have you been talking to my girlfriend?  LOL.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > It looks perfect. Which is not the same as medium-well.
> ...



I deny all knowledge.


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2010)

did that thing moo when you stuck your fork into it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?



The next time you get one of those "medium-well" steaks I'll take it off you hands if you don't want it...............  Looks a lot like the medium-rare ones I cook.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?


that's medium rare

that's how I order mine


looks like you got someone else's order, since the side was also incorrect


----------



## Douger (Dec 6, 2010)

Just right. Especially if it was lamb.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Steak in styrofoam will do that.


steak should never come in styrofoam


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 6, 2010)

That's alright, I once got a medium-well when i ordered medium-rare


I couldn't eat it. The server was really great about it, though and got everything made right.


----------



## Intense (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?



Next time I bet you check the order before you leave the Parking lot.


----------



## saltshaker (Dec 6, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Looks like it's barely on the Medium side of Medium-Rare.
> Medium Well should have all the juice on the outside.



That's what I was thinking, Barely medium - slightly medium rare. I always use to get mine well, then started going medium well. Getting to where I can do medium. It's a thought thing with me I know. Always thought they were bloody (and maybe they are), but medium does taste better than well. Don't know if I will ever be able to go rare though.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?



It looks just as I love it---medium-rare.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

As a chef, I can say it looks perfectly medium..........Any steak cooked over medium should be chucked in the trash anyway.......May as well just eat your shoes.

But, if you weren't happy, they should have replaced it without question.....Better to make the customer happy than lose them for good.

Did they do right in the end?


----------



## Mini 14 (Dec 6, 2010)

Medium, possibly medium rare.

If it needs to be cooked at all, I'll just have pasta instead.

I order tuna and tenderloin the same way:

"as rare as the chef is comfortable sending it out"


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?



That shit's burnt! A steak should be able to spend 2 days in ICU and be able to walk out on it's own. Corn is bad for you. and: Why the hell did you want rice? Are you some kind of Chink?


----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

saltshaker said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it's barely on the Medium side of Medium-Rare.
> ...


My wife was always a Well done person. I finally persuaded her into Medium Well. You get so much more flavor when you keep the juices.
Originally she was put off by the puddle of juice it was sitting in, thinking it was blood until I explained that since it was almost well done it was, basically, still cooking and thus pushing the juices out of the cut of meat.
I'm a Medium fan, personally. I like it bright pink but it has to be HOT.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?


 
You should SUE their asses!  I bet you'd own the place when you were done with them!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> ...



Maybe they stuck someone else's in my bag.  That would be funny in a way, that other dude is gonna be ticked off.

I was more mad about no white jasmine rice with steamed string beans I wont eat (i like raw veggies) than the steak, I can finish cooking a steak .


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

I like it barely pink on the inside, just enough pink so its still got some juice to it.

And who asked about rice?  I love rice.  I have like 5lbs in my doom bunker, lol.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I like it barely pink on the inside, just enough pink so its still got some juice to it.
> 
> And who asked about rice?  I love rice.  I have like 5lbs in my doom bunker, lol.


Did they make good in the end?

Seeing the ticket, you obviously ordered while in the bar.....That can be noisy and chaotic. Sounds like the server or bartender mistook "rice for fries", easily do-able when it's noisy and they sound similar.....I don't see any mention of a veg on the ticket.

Hopefully, it was just a mistake on both the front of house and back of house entities, and they made good without question in the end.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


I'd be pissed if I got your steak


----------



## Dis (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?



That's on the well side of medium.  I order mine medium, and it's usually a little more pink.


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't mind juices, gotta have them. And I don't mind pink juices. However, now days I do not like sopping up blood. That isn't juice..it is..well..blood from animal flesh. No thanks.


----------



## Dis (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone using the word "rare" to describe that steak is on crack.  Either that, or you don't know how to tell the doneness of meat.  That would qualify as just *barely* medium, and is actually bordering on overdone.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 6, 2010)

Kat said:


> I don't mind juices, gotta have them. And I don't mind pink juices. However, now days I do not like sopping up blood. That isn't juice..it is..well..blood from animal flesh. No thanks.


Albumin, mostly


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dis said:


> Anyone using the word "rare" to describe that steak is on crack.  Either that, or you don't know how to tell the doneness of meat.  That would qualify as just *barely* medium, and is actually bordering on overdone.



Oh great.  Now we're gonna get into a semantics argument here.
(What else is new?)


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> As a chef, I can say it looks perfectly medium..........Any steak cooked over medium should be chucked in the trash anyway.......May as well just eat your shoes.
> 
> But, if you weren't happy, they should have replaced it without question.....Better to make the customer happy than lose them for good.
> 
> Did they do right in the end?



I have to agree. Speaking as a person in the "industry" that's a medium cooked steak all the way. It's possible I guess that these definitions vary around the country but I doubt it. (having eaten steaks around the country)

I only eat med rare, a little on the rare side is fine if warm. Med well is for hamburgers not steaks (of any quality). I can't understand anyone overcooking a fine 12oz hunk-o-meat into a 7oz boot heel.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

Dis said:


> Anyone using the word "rare" to describe that steak is on crack.  Either that, or you don't know how to tell the doneness of meat.  That would qualify as just *barely* medium, and is actually bordering on overdone.


Ya' have to remember, it's "teriyaki steak". Definitely been marinated awhile.

But then, i'm a chef. Marinating steak in my opinion is blasphemous.......Tri- tip, London broil, Skirt, ok......But steak?.....A  good steak should always stand on its own. Maybe a killer demi sauce to "accompany it".....nothing more.

Just my honest professional opinion BTW.


----------



## Dis (Dec 6, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone using the word "rare" to describe that steak is on crack.  Either that, or you don't know how to tell the doneness of meat.  That would qualify as just *barely* medium, and is actually bordering on overdone.
> ...





(It's still overdone, IMO.)


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I like it barely pink on the inside, just enough pink so its still got some juice to it.
> 
> And who asked about rice?  I love rice.  I have like 5lbs in my doom bunker, lol.



5lbs?  



So basically, you plan to starve after one week!

In my doom bunker, I have an entire 10 acre rice patty that is maintained by my undocumented.

And I also have meat (the undocumenteds)


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

Dis said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


You're like me.......I always order mine seared rare...A good grill line cook or chef can always pull it off. It is an art.....I want that charred steak flavor on the outside, and the buttery melt in your mouth flavor on the inside. Anytime a restaurant puts a marinated "teriyaki style" steak on the menu, they are covering up the fact it's a cheap cut. They are tenderizing by marination, nothing more......They are trying to cover up the fact that it's not prime, but a choice or select grade cut. Although on the menu they will try to claim it's a prime cut of beef.....It's one of the oldest tricks in the book, and one I always abhorred.

Oh well, I just hope the restaurant accommodated PP in the end.....It's the right thing to do....Personally, I would have comp'd the burger order or drinks across the board as a good faith measure.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks perfect, why the complaint?  Oh yeah, _medium well_.    lol


In all seriousness, if I ordered rare and it came out medium well, I'd send it back.  Did you eat it? I should probably go back and read the whole thread cause I bet you answered it, didn't you.  I am lazy tonight.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone using the word "rare" to describe that steak is on crack.  Either that, or you don't know how to tell the doneness of meat.  That would qualify as just *barely* medium, and is actually bordering on overdone.
> ...



Agree 100% with the marinating thing.

However, IMHO nothing can touch the steak au poivre from the Holiday Inn City Chop House the way they did it back in the day. Brushed with cracked black pepper, flamed in cognac, chargrilled to order and served over a burgundy wine demi-glaze. 

Hell, I can cook a perfect stand alone steak (granted restaurant quality meat is hard to find) at home. If I'm a payin' customer, I want it done special. 

sidenote: the sauce may give the illusion of the meat being overdone but if I can cut it with my fork, I'm good.

movie critic sidenote: anyone else ever see that scene in the Matrix where Cipher is eating with an Agent and drinking wine and talking about his perfectly juicy steak? It's a prefectly done med rare in one shot, then... the camera closes in on him taking a bite and the steak is freakin med well! (drives me crazy every time)


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> *Anytime a restaurant puts a marinated "teriyaki style" steak on the menu, they are covering up the fact it's a cheap cut.* *They are tenderizing by marination, nothing more......They are trying to cover up the fact that it's not prime, but a choice or select grade cut. Although on the menu they will try to claim it's a prime cut of beef.....It's one of the oldest tricks in the book, and one I always abhorred.*
> ...



Wise words! Heed them people, you have been warned.


----------



## Dis (Dec 6, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I don't like rare, but I don't like medium well, either.. I'd rather they err on the side of rare than well, tho.  I generally have to reheat half of it the next day anyway, and I'd rather that reheating process not result in gray meat.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


That's what i'm talkin' about....au poivre isn't marinated.....It's cooked to order....And when done right, it's one of the classics....I always had it on my menu......It's definitely a timeless dish. Once again, it's all about the quality of the ingredients, and the talent of whomever is preparing it.

Christ, i'm gettin' hungry, DAMMIT!

Movie critic sidenote: anyone seen the movie "The Cowboy Way"?

Woody Harrelson walks into the Ritz Carlton Hotel I believe it was, sits down in the restaurant, dressed like a cowboy and the waiter asks:

How would you like your steak prepared, sir?

Harrelson: What?

Waiter (highly annoyed): How would you like your steak prepared, SIR?

Harrelson" What?

Keifer Sutherland: He's asking how you want your steak cooked.

Waiter: (still highly annoyed) YES, how would you like your steak COOKED, SIR?

Harrelson: OH!...Just whack him in the head, lop his horns off, wipe his nasty ass and chuck him on the plate!


YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Cook it just long enough to hurt its feelings -- nothing a little Bactine wouldn't cure.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?



 Thats a medium all the way in my opinion. Its a total botched order, I hope you sent it back.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> It looks perfect, why the complaint?  Oh yeah, _medium well_.    lol
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, if I ordered rare and it came out medium well, I'd send it back.  Did you eat it? I should probably go back and read the whole thread cause I bet you answered it, didn't you.  I am lazy tonight.



I ate it after I cooked it some more


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 7, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > It looks perfect, why the complaint?  Oh yeah, _medium well_.    lol
> ...



After taking biology in high school my oldest will only eat meat that's medium-well.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 7, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I like my eatin animals dead and cooked so they chew like jerky, lol.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 7, 2010)

i wouldnt eat a medium well steak...nor appear in public with you doing it...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 7, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i wouldnt eat a medium well steak...nor appear in public with you doing it...



What if  offered a fat joint of northern lights as an appetizer?


----------



## saltshaker (Dec 7, 2010)

hortysir said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...





That was exactly my thought on it,  OOOoooo YUCK, Bloood. I'm liking medium now.


----------



## saltshaker (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone using the word "rare" to describe that steak is on crack.  Either that, or you don't know how to tell the doneness of meat.  That would qualify as just *barely* medium, and is actually bordering on overdone.
> ...



I have a friend who tons A-1 on everything, including a good steak. I told him "Why don't you just save some money and eat a damn hamburger? You'll never know the difference. With all that sauce you have no ideal waht a steak actually tastes like".


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 7, 2010)

That looks rare.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 7, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> That looks rare.



It tasted rare at first too .


----------



## Si modo (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the expert on meat should chime in on this; we need Echo's input.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 7, 2010)

I like my tofu steaks medium rare.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 7, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt eat a medium well steak...nor appear in public with you doing it...
> ...



i am not a hard woman .....just order seafood, eh


----------



## daveman (Dec 7, 2010)

saltshaker said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


A good steak doesn't need anything on it.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 7, 2010)

There is literally a rule of thumb when cooking steak. Hold the tip of your thumb to the tip of your forefinger. Feel the web between them, That is medium rare and any steak cooked more than that is dog food. 

Also, a real steak NEVER needs sauce of ANY kind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a wonderful Porterhouse ready to cook but no ketchup to go with it.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 8, 2010)

I like my steak rare and will even eat raw beef like carpaccio


----------



## Middleman (Dec 8, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I wont get into the whole story but I had a really bad overall experience at a local restaurant tonight.
> 
> That was supposed to be medium well....to quote  "medium well, barely pink" and it was supposed to be jasmine rice and corn not french fries and steamed string beans.
> 
> Anyhow am I crazy or is that medium or even medium rare meat?



It looks rare to me, just the way I like it.


----------



## Jos (Dec 8, 2010)

If I pay to have a steak cooked I want it cooked the way I ordered, that's medium rare


----------



## Ropey (Dec 8, 2010)

I would say the photo is medium rare as medium well would show pink in the middle with light juices.


----------



## saltshaker (Dec 9, 2010)

daveman said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 10, 2010)

Well the restaruant gave me a $20.00 gift card so I'm happy 

I can get a meal and 2 beers now


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 10, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Well the restaruant gave me a $20.00 gift card so I'm happy
> 
> I can get a meal and 2 beers now


Good!.......They did the right thing.


----------

